# Need advice as to what I bought!



## acc (May 18, 2014)

Need help learning my motor. It is a 2000 Mercury 40 hp with "AK" jet drive. I bought it from a fire station. The cowl says RecueOne Special Edition. I know nothing about jet drives except what I have read on the internet the last couple of days. I have found nothing on the RescueOne Special Edition. However, from the net, I get the impression that some jet outboards have double ratings like 60/40 or 90/60. Does this mean the 60/40 has 60 hp at the powerhead and 40hp at the jet drive? Does mine have a 60hp powered head. It sure is a lot larger than my 25hp Johnson prop outboard. Merc labels all say 40hp.


----------



## overboard (May 18, 2014)

welcome!
Post a pic. You may have what they call a durajet. From what I've seen, they use them for rescue and when divers are down so they can't get hit with a prop. 
I believe they don't lose as much power as a regular jet outboard, but you can't run as shallow as a regular jet.
If the bottom of the motor is just below the hull, like an inch or so, it's a regular jet.
If the bottom of the motor is well below the hull, like maby 15", and you can look at the opening for the jet propulsion from the rear of the boat, it's a durajet.
Here's something to try. Type in "durajet" on E-bay; and see if that's what you have. If not, then it's probably a regular jet outboard 
that would be 60/40 (60hp at powerhead, 40hp at jet).
I don't know how the durajets are rated, since they aren't supposed to lose as much hp.


----------



## acc (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Overboard. You are the second person who has told me that it should be a 60hp powerhead. I am suppose to receive the Merc service manual on Wednesday so I'll learn more then. It is not a Durajet. Here are some pics. It is dusty because it had been hanging in the back of a fire station for 3 years with the cover off.


----------



## overboard (May 18, 2014)

OK, it's a regular jet; that's good, now you will be able to run some "skinny" water with it! Reason I mentioned the durajet is because I have seen other rescue/dive boats equipped with them. 
Now that you know exactly what you have, I'm sure members will try to be as helpful as possible with any questions that you may have.


----------



## dearl (May 19, 2014)

You're going to love that motor....I have the 90/65 and man that thing has a ton of power.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 19, 2014)

That looks about the same as my Mercury 60/45 jet. Mine is a 94 or 95 so maybe by 2000 they rated them a little lower on the jet side down to 40 hp instead of the 45. That also looks like a short shaft motor.


----------



## LarryMc (May 20, 2014)

The Serial and Model numbers show it to be a short shaft motor with a 40hp power head. The short shaft 60hp Mercs use the "AG" jet drive kit, not the "AK".


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 21, 2014)

Should be a 59 cubic inch motor. Since the jet is the medium size jet pump that probably means it has the 40hp carbs and the reed stops so This motor should be able to convert to a 60hp.


----------

